# Picture Of Comb With Multiple Eggs



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Seems to be many questions on cells containing multiple eggs. Look at the following picture, and list what you think it is.......this is a test, so look carefully. I will post the answer later.











Photo isn't quite as big as I would like, so look closely.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Pic is too small for me to see much of anything.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Yup, I changed it, so look again.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Peggjam

I will tell you what it is if you show us a better picture

Gilman


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

come on peg.... I am young and my eyes are not even that good to see that. Why do you have to make fun of all of us......


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Unless someone knows how to resize pics, that is the best I can do. Just spend some time looking, you will see it.


----------



## jim b (Oct 3, 2004)

*Oh, I see---*

New yellow comb, 3 or 4 pools of nectar, a Q-cup, some albino mites and a very small drawing of a 1966 Lincoln Continental?

Do i win anything?
-j


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

Some of the eggs are attached to the walls of the cells.. ??

a good sign of a laying worker?? ...


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

A wasp nest????


Or a newly mated queen laying her first eggs.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Of the two serious replies, one of you is right, but which one?

"Do i win anything?"

Not yet.....and your only winning's is the satisfaction of being right.

If you can, look at the placement of the eggs within the cells, placement is everything when decieding whether you have a laying worker, or a new queen.

We'll see if MB will take a guess..........


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I cant even see anything!!!!!


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I know, the picture isn't quite big enough, but look for the white spots within the cells..


----------



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

Ok – My humbled opinion this certainly isn’t the best example or even a good example of a laying worker or multiple eggs. Believe me I had much practice with this when the Cape Honey Bee wipe out the African Bees north of Pretoria. 

May I put out a challenge to you all to see who can get a better photo of a laying worker and multiple eggs?


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

I know! It is an image of the Virgin Mary that appeared in your honeycomb and which is now, coincidentally enough, for sale on ebay with a reserve price of at least $1,000.00


----------



## NW IN Beekeeper (Jun 29, 2005)

*Good picture of cells with many eggs*

[ May I put out a challenge to you all to see who can get a better photo of a laying worker and multiple eggs?]

Sure Rob, 

Here is a picture taken from one of my hives last year. 

I hated this colony because despite all efforts, I was not able to sucessfully introduce a new queen. 
-nor to rear their own for that matter!- 

Laying Worker

-Jeff


----------



## jim b (Oct 3, 2004)

*NW IN Beekeeper-*

Foundationless frame?
Very consistant, yet not very straight.
Curious.
-j


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice lookin Wasp nest ya grew there Peg. Did ya get it from the electric box?


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

My guess: comb from a small swarm (couldn't get critical mass to expand) whose queen was just getting started and apparentely the swarm wasn't too happy with her.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

AstroBee said:


> My guess: comb from a small swarm (couldn't get critical mass to expand) whose queen was just getting started and apparentely the swarm wasn't too happy with her.


Close. Actually this is a piece of burr comb from one of the hives I placed a queen cell into, and this was the queen learning to lay. Now how many of you thought that it was a laying worker hive?

Obviously most thought the picture was crappy, it was, but it's the only camara I have.

The point I was trying to make is: multiple eggs in cells doesn't always indicate a laying worker hive. That yes, queens can also place multiple eggs into cells for various reasons. And a queen just starting out is more prone to it than one that has been laying awhile.


----------



## NW IN Beekeeper (Jun 29, 2005)

*I don't recall...*

[Foundationless frame? - Very consistant, yet not very straight.]

Yeap, I don't remember much about this particular frame (where it was located in the brood nest, what the flow was, how old the colony was, the daily temps, all conditions that contribute to variations comb quality) 

I just remembered I had a good photo that it represented the situation well. 

[The point I was trying to make is: multiple eggs in cells doesn't always indicate a laying worker hive.]

Exactly, and that's why I used this picture, the cells have a lot of eggs, not just a couple with doubles or triples, but many with 5+ eggs. 

-Jeff


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I'll be watching the mail for my prize..............

No eggs half way up the cell walls was the give away.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

Looks like a new queen just starting out. But my 60 year old eyes some times play tricks on me. I need my 10 power goggles to see it
Clint


----------

